# Formby's not so Tung Oil Finish



## Ripthorn

I used this on a king size bed and have been very pleased. My method was to sand the wood the 320, apply a couple coats, sand with 320 again (lightly) and then after the final coat, use brown paper bag to rub it down. It has given it a satiny feel that just begs to be touched. I quite like it, but like you said, not much in the way of protection.


----------



## pallystu

it is a really good finish and I love it on walnut more than any thing else  I only like using it on things that will get babied though…im not sure a bed would not get a little bump or two


----------



## Blackie_

I use it for the sole purpose of an under coat not a top coat and I like the effect it gives me as well.


----------



## Ripthorn

The bed has gotten a couple of dings on it, but I don't think a better finish would have stood up to the blows the kids gave it any better


----------



## DaleM

I'm glad to hear you are experiencing quick dry times. I think I just got a bad can. I have used it for years and liked it, always in the metal can. The last time I bought it was in a plastic bottle and it takes days to dry and still stays somewhat tacky. I figured they changed the formula and wasn't happy with it and wasn't planning on buying it. I saw another post awhile back where someone liked it, but I figured that could just as easily be an old can. I'm guessing yours is newer than mine, so maybe I'll give it another try.


----------



## Wildwood

Formby's is a wiping varnish stopped using it years ago.

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/techniques/finishing/oil-finishes-their-history-and-use

I make my own using 50/50 mix of resin (Polyurethane or Varnish) and mineral spirits. Normally take two coats of wiping varnish to equal one coat of film finish. So if only apply two coats of wiping varnish not getting big build up of finish. Lot of wood finishers will use 50/50 mix for first two coats than up resin content to 60 percent and decrease amount of solvent for next coats. I stay with a 50/50 mix and depends upon wood & final use as to number of coats. The more coats better sheen & protection.

Not sure what the label on Formby's says percentage of mineral spirit content is and could not find an MSDS to tell me. You never want to buy a wiping varnish with more than 60 percent solvent (mineral spirits, naphtha).

If add oil to that mix (oil varnish blend) will not get a build up of finish or sheen! Home brew oil varnish blends normally 1/3 resin, 1/3 oil, and 1/3 solvent.


----------



## OSU55

I also make my own using poly or varnish diluted 50% with MS - same as and a lot cheaper than all these oil and wiping varnishes. Even Minwax poly can be used the same way you're using Formby's. What the finished piece looks like depends on film thickness and sheen. For the oil look, keep the surface wet for 10 minutes or so and wipe off. If a little more fim thickness is desired, use a fine bristled brush to essentially brush the finish dry - keep brushing and occasionally wipe the brush dry on a shop towel. Many different looks or finishes can be had with plain old poly. Various companies have sold a lot with good marketing.


----------



## Tennessee

Bill and OSU, curious to how long of a shelf life you get out of your mixed finishes. I went to Tru-Oil about two years ago for a lot of my stuff, and say for guitars, I get about 8-10 guitars out of one quart bottle of Tru-Oil, polished to mirror, and it is tough. My shelf life seems to be good for about 18 months.

I would not mind mixing if I knew that I could keep the remainder for the next few projects. I'd find it almost impossible not to mix excess and end up tossing it if I knew there was not much of a shelf life.


----------



## OSU55

Shelf life will only be extended by thinning the poly or varnish. I would say at least 18 months, depending on the storage container. The more airspace above the more product will oxidize. I have used poly that was several years old, but not on something like a guitar.


----------



## Wildwood

Paul might get 18 months to two years out of a can of unmixed poly or varnish. For wiping varnish mix as needed and never store once mixed for more than couple days.

Thing about most oil film finishes including shellac can thin with proper solvent and wipe on first coat and let dry; sand to level before apply full coats to get faster build of sheen.


----------



## Dusty56

FORMBY'S* Tung Oil Finish, Low Gloss
% by WT 
78% Mineral Spirits….Doesn't leave a whole lot of room for anything else in it. 
No mention of Tung Oil in ingredients on MSDS


----------



## pallystu

yeah I know it has little else in it dusty…its a pretty nice quick drying wiping varnish but I still find the labeling dishonest.


----------



## OSU55

> Paul might get 18 months to two years out of a can of unmixed poly or varnish. For wiping varnish mix as needed and never store once mixed for more than couple days.
> 
> Thing about most oil film finishes including shellac can thin with proper solvent and wipe on first coat and let dry; sand to level before apply full coats to get faster build of sheen.
> 
> - Wildwood


Why do you say thinned varnish should not be stored for more than a few days?


----------



## Wildwood

That is how I roll, nothing says you cannot store your homebrew wiping varnish more that few days!


----------

